# Darlington venue - An illustated talk entitled "The Galapagos" 27th February.



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

*Darlington venue - An illustated talk entitled "The Galapagos" 27th February.*

The Darlington and Tees Valley branch of the International Herpetological Society will be having a meeting at The Foresters Arms, Coatham Mundeville, Nr Darlington, DL1 3LU on Sunday 27th February 2011. Time is 7.30, entrance is £1.50 non IHS members and £1 for members.

Guest speaker is me, Kevin Stevens, and I will be speaking on "The Galapagos". The illustrated talk will be accompanied by my photography of the trip in 2008. Expected length of talk will be around an hour. This will be my first talk on the subject, and accompanies the previous articles in Practical Reptile Keeping Magazine

Rest of meeting will be a social get together, other clubs are welcome to attend.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Circe (Dec 31, 2008)

Been looking forward to this talk for a while now. See you 27th : victory:


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Circe said:


> Been looking forward to this talk for a while now. See you 27th : victory:


Not as long as I waited for the trip! Started as a childhood dream after watching Sunday afternoon nature programs with my Dad. Will be good to see you, I hope you enjoy the talk.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

should be a good talk, hope everyone enjoys it


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

tazzyasb said:


> should be a good talk, hope everyone enjoys it


Thanks Tara. Maybe our branch should move our monthly slot, its a shame that our branch miss your talk and vice versa. I dont know if Adele mentioned but there, is of course, the possibility of me coming to do the same talk up your neck of the woods......

And perhaps your speaking doing the same for us?


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thought I better start work on the presentation last night. I weeded out the slides to accompany the talk - down to 270. Hmmm, may have to weed further otherwise everyone will nod off. Originally had nearly 2000 slides though..... On the plus side most will be animals that people will have never seen before........ Back to it tonight!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Just to explain about the excessive slide count - I decided I couldnt talk about the Galapagos without mentioning the Ecuadorian rainforest that I visited on the same trip. Should be an interesting talk..........

Anyways, I have mounted several slides onto one slide, so shouldnt be over about 35-40 slides in total. should make for about an hour long talk.


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Bump!


----------



## Horny Toad (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks for the great turnout last night - I think the landlady of the pub was very accomodating moving all of her locals out into the smaller room we had booked so we could have the larger room!

I hope everyone enjoyed the talk. Im confident that the next meeting will be the second weekend in April. Its likely to be a social and quiz night. Im working on the entertainment for May already - we have a choice of speakers, so should be another good night!


----------

